# Halloween Cotton Fabric out at JoAnn's



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I was in JoAnn Fabrics earlier today and saw that they already had Halloween novelty cotton fabrics out.

I didn't see any of the fancy Halloween apparel fabrics yet, but I bet they'll be popping up soon.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Our Joanns keeps that stuff out all year...lucky us.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I have fabric I bought more than a year ago to make some Halloween shirts for Spooky1 - three designs. I really need to get that sewing machine unpacked


----------



## ThAnswr (Jun 22, 2009)

I always stock up on Halloween fabrics when Joann's discounts them to 50-70% off. 

I couldn't live so long to use up the fabrics.


----------

